# New user on here from TN



## 93civEJ1 (May 11, 2012)

Hi,

New board member from TN

I have been shooting since last season.

Just one quick question.

I bought a new bow yesterday at the shop and the guys reminded me that I should get on Archery Talk to sell my old set up.

Is there a minimum number of post you must have to sell?


----------



## 93civEJ1 (May 11, 2012)

Also,

Is there a section anywhere for things such as sights and accessories? I want to read up on what others think about different sights.


----------



## mountbkr (Nov 14, 2005)

You can hang out in the general section and see most of the everyday posted stuff. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

93civEJ1.


----------



## Jenniffer (Mar 14, 2010)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome from a UT grad from AL. I try to make it to Knoxville a few times a year. Absolutely love it up there!


----------



## Sveeger (May 8, 2012)

I'm in knoxville too. Where do you go to shoot?


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

Glad to see a new TN shooter on AT.


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

:welcomesign:


----------

